# NGK Laser Platinum Spark Plug vs. Denso Iridium



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

So, I'm in need of new plugs for my AWW spec engine. I'm trying to decide between the NGK Laser Platinum or Denso Iridium Plug. 

My question is: Is there a difference between the plugs that I should know of before purchasing either one?


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

Don't purchase either. It's a waste of money. Sounds like you went to Autozone for plugs and they told you, "Yeah, we've got NGK Lasers and Denso Platinums in the computer for your car." They tell you this because these plugs are more than $10 a plug. 

The proper plug to run is a NGK-BKR7E or NGK-BKR6E gapped .028 chipped and .032 for stock. Both of these plugs are between $1.10 per plug and $1.50. 

They tell you the other ones because they want to make money off of you. 


It's really fun to go to Autozone and ask for the NGK-BKR7E's and they ask what car, when you tell the 1.8t they flip out and say, "that's not what the computer says works in that car, They won't work you need ." You say, "NO, you're wrong I know what I need." Then they laugh at you like you're dumb, because all they know about cars is what their little computer tells them.:laugh: 

Oh. and don't even think about the E3's that claim 30whp gain from their plugs. 1. they will not work and 2. plugs don't make HP unless the old ones were so bad that they were causing a loss in power.eace:


----------



## Echo1.8t (Apr 27, 2005)

Have they changed the name of the NGK-BKR7E? I went to NAPA and asked for some, they said they no longer sell them.


----------



## DMVDUB (Jan 11, 2010)

No they havent changed the name. NAPA may just not stock them. Autozone does. Alot of places seem to have issues looking them up though. I think there is a different part number that some stores go by. If you tell them what you want and describe them a little it may help. 

Such as, telling them that they are less than $2.00 a plug. They are a cold copper plug. If I can remember what car calls for them I'll post that too. Alot of chain parts stores don't really know things by the real name they just go by what their computer calls for on a certain application and the stocking number listed by it. Most of these guys couldn't change their own plugs or oil, they're just register jockeys.:banghead:


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Echo1.8t said:


> Have they changed the name of the NGK-BKR7E? I went to NAPA and asked for some, they said they no longer sell them.


 They did change the part nums again 

They use to be 6097 but changed to 4644


----------



## dirosama (Oct 20, 2008)

DO NOT DO NOT DO NOT get laser series platinums! They are junk! I tried them out and our motors do not like them. I had so many issues with them I threw them away and they will cost you ~$50 and you can buy like 8-10 sets of BKR6Es or BKR7Es for that price. 6s are stock plugs 7s are good if you are running high boost and chipped


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

I have always used the denso iridiums for big turbo use. They are a bit cooler then the BKR7E, and they last forever, no fiddling around with plugs. 

I even have had the head off the car and left the same damn plugs in it lol. Ya, they are more expensive, but I like the convenience of just never touching them. 

I do start tuning on BKR7E's if it's a standalone that I have to tune from scratch or something- they are a lot cheaper to throw out haha. 

Depending how much you hate maintenance, the iridiums can be a good option. Considering their lifespan, they aren't actually much more money.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

DMVDUB said:


> Don't purchase either. It's a waste of money. Sounds like you went to Autozone for plugs and they told you, "Yeah, we've got NGK Lasers and Denso Platinums in the computer for your car." They tell you this because these plugs are more than $10 a plug.
> 
> The proper plug to run is a NGK-BKR7E or NGK-BKR6E gapped .028 chipped and .032 for stock. Both of these plugs are between $1.10 per plug and $1.50.
> 
> ...





> Unfortunately, the part you selected does Not fit your vehicle


 link


----------



## a4e3y5 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ive used denso iridium and now use ngk iridium. Both have worked very well and last an eternity....as long as the car is properly tuned. A lil more expensive but you dont have to touched them as often as copper plugs.


----------



## GUTTERDUB (Feb 18, 2011)

ECS sells the proper NGK plugs for dirt cheap, if you are running 50hp ish or more over stock you are better to get the one cold range .28 gapped NGK-BKR7E's. Order a bunch and make it worth your while. Evertime I change my oil I change my plugs they are that cheap and easy.


----------



## jbutlertelecom (Aug 12, 2009)

*Get the NGK BKR7EIX Iridium plugs*

Get the NGK BKR7EIX Iridium plugs, I got them at Checker Auto YESTERDAY for $38.00, replacing the finally worn out NGK PF6Q (stock plugs @ $75.00) that last forever (about 4-5 years, cleaned/re-gapped once)... 

Stock, just get the 6's (BKR6EIX) $38.00 

Chipped gap: .028 
Stock gap: .032 

The Iridiums should last as long or longer than the stock ones, lol... now THAT'S cheap!


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

What about the Bosch FR7LDC+ ?


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Remedy said:


> What about the Bosch FR7LDC+ ?


 why would u want to pay more for plugs? the NGK bkr7e or 6e plugs work great and are cheaper.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

dknl said:


> why would u want to pay more for plugs? the NGK bkr7e or 6e plugs work great and are cheaper.


 I haven't seen them locally and the places I've looked online state it's not compatible with the AWW spec motor.


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Remedy said:


> I haven't seen them locally and the places I've looked online state it's not compatible with the AWW spec motor.


 most places will tell you that bkr7e and 6e will not be compatible with 1.8t (AWP,AWD,AWW) period..... tell me if thats true


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

i use bkr7e in my AWW 1.8t chipped, they work great


----------



## joe'sGTI (Jun 12, 2007)

PFR7Q. Hella expensive, but they last for 2 years and give absolutely no trouble.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Downeywu said:


> i use bkr7e in my AWW 1.8t chipped, they work great


 My motor is stock. So, is there a .28 or .32 bkr7e available?


----------



## Zealot (Mar 9, 2003)

Remedy said:


> My motor is stock. So, is there a .28 or .32 bkr7e available?


 If you are stock run the BKR6E. The BKR7Es are for chipped\higher boost cars. As for the gap, you're supposed to properly gap them before installing them. Never count on them to be right from the manufacturer.


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

Zealot said:


> If you are stock run the BKR6E. The BKR7Es are for chipped\higher boost cars. As for the gap, you're supposed to properly gap them before installing them. Never count on them to be right from the manufacturer.


 There are various versions of the BKR6E. Which version is correct for the AWW? 

6962 

2756 

5724


----------



## Downeywu (Apr 27, 2005)

your local auto store should carry them, just ask for bkr6e's they might be under a different number by now, or you can buy em on ecstuning for 10 bucks + shipping


----------



## dknl (Jul 1, 2002)

Remedy said:


> There are various versions of the BKR6E. Which version is correct for the AWW?
> 
> 6962
> 
> ...


 bkr6e is bkr6e 
bkr6e is not bkr6e-n-11 
bkr6e is not bkr6e-11 

ALSO, $4 / plug :thumbdown:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)

I jut wanted to update the thread: 

I swapped out the plugs using the DIY thread for reference. The BKR6E have been fantastic so far. I can feel the difference in power band. I mash the throttle and there is very little hesitation. Prior to the install, the engine would think for a second, then go. Now, even right from the light, the car just want to "go". 

So, thanks to all who offered their assistance. I appreciate it. :beer:


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

*HELP!!!*

Okay , so I have been reading this thread and have questions now. I just recently bought this car with all the upgrades. 

So, I have a 2001 Audi A4 1.8t with 630cc injectors, Garrett water-cooled turbo chipped and wanted to change the oil and put new plugs in. 

I put in 0W 40 Mobile 1 oil and bought the NGK Laser Platinum spark plugs. 

I thought that the Laser Platinum would be the best. 

The car is about 150hp over stock. 

I just put the plugs in last night... should I take them back?


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

Okay , so I have been reading this thread and have questions now. I just recently bought this car with all the upgrades. 

So, I have a 2001 Audi A4 1.8t with 630cc injectors, Garrett water-cooled turbo chipped and wanted to change the oil and put new plugs in. 

I put in 0W 40 Mobile 1 oil and bought the NGK Laser Platinum spark plugs. 

I thought that the Laser Platinum would be the best. 

The car is about 150hp over stock. 

I just put the plugs in last night... should I take them back?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Laser platinum what model?

Use iridium if you want a great plug that'll last.

Use copper if you want a great plug that needs regular replacrment


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

NGK Laser Dbl Plat/Spark Plug

Part Number: 6458

OE style long life spark plug. Laser welded platinum ground and center electrodes. Requires less voltage, superior anti-fouling characteristics and outstanding acceleration, high fuel efficiency and lower emissions.
Product Details

Part Number:	6458
Weight:	0.108 lbs
Thread Size:	14 mm.
Resistor:	Yes
Heat Range:	6
Center Electrode Material:	Platinum
Number of Electrodes:	1
Insulator Type:	Ceramic
Ground Electrode Material:	Copper core
Thread Reach:	0.750 in. (19.00 mm.)
Seat Type:	Gasket

And 13.00 a piece


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

Nope, wrong plug

You want a 7 heat range plug on your setup


----------



## BbakerVW (Mar 25, 2014)

groggory said:


> Nope, wrong plug
> 
> You want a 7 heat range plug on your setup
> 
> View attachment 2791



S*** they cost me like $50! 

So I'm are 6 is it that big a deal not to have 7 ? 

If they are the most expensive , how are they not the best?


----------



## groggory (Apr 21, 2003)

BbakerVW said:


> If they are the most expensive , how are they not the best?


Seriously?


----------

